# Suckling Kitten



## DocSarBit (May 3, 2011)

Hi, my kitten started suckling on my neck or arm after her first vaccination injection at 9.5 weeks old. I don't know if its related, but she didn't do it before it. How can we stop it or move her attention to a blanket or something other than us! She is quite relentless when she starts :/ Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

About the only thing I can think of is to keep a blanket handy and cover your arm/etc. with it when she starts. Chances are she'll grow out of the habit soon. My Muffs used to suckle on a favorite blanket, but she stopped when she was about 4 months old.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

She has made it official! You are the Mama. 
Try small towels to drape over your arm. Also protects chair arms from claw poinks. As far as stopping the behavior forever - good luck on that. I've got cats in their teens that knead and suckle when they are settling for sleep. I'm looking for slobber resistant jammies.


----------



## Satebs (May 6, 2011)

Hahah! My kitten (now 3) used to do this to me. He was quite adamant about suckling on my shirt. It would get to the point that I would hide under the covers from him because he would just go nuts! Although 3, he still does it from time to time. He was the only survivor of a litter that was WAY underneath my house, so I took over the responsibilities of "Mama Cat," feeding him and helping him use the bathroom.


----------



## DocSarBit (May 3, 2011)

I wouldn't mind so much if it was on shirt.. my parrot has taken to chewing my collars.. I wouldn't even mind the sucking on my neck if it wasn't for the kneading with the claws :/

I try to cover myself with a blanket or a duvet, she just finds her way under there somehow and starts again!


----------



## DocSarBit (May 3, 2011)

I found something that works! May work for others, so I thought i'd post it here. I hum! When she is purring and suckling, I hum a tune and she stops suckling and sometimes even goes to sleep on me like it. I can only assume the humming is similar to purring with the vibrations in my throat.. who knows!


----------



## lissy73 (Jun 27, 2011)

My 4 year old siamese suckles on my neck too. Every once in awhile it's several times a night. He's done this since we got him as a kitten. Sometimes when I'm really sleepy it gets on my nerves. But I hear him purring and I know it makes him happy, so I give in. He always gets his way!


----------

